# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج اسطوانة تجميعية من برامج التعديل على الصور

## Fannan1

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  اليكم اخواني اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول   هذه الاسطوانة التجميعية من برامج التعديل على الصور وتحمل العديد من البرامج  مقسمة على الشكل التالي من برامج لتعديل التواقيع وكذالك برامج الازرار وكذالك   برامج لاعادة تحجيم الصور وكلها برامج محمولة لا تحتاج الى تصطيب فقط اضغظ على  صورة البرنامج لفتحه وهذه صورة من من الاسطوانة والاسطوانة خاصة   بالمنتدى المغربي للمحول ونتمى ان تنال اعجابكم     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## ابو الجيش



----------


## amjed5

تسلم يا معلم بارك الله فيك

----------


## 4gsmmaroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الى الامام يابوب

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## ZIKOCH

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsmsahara

بارك الله فيك

----------


## dalitog_01

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Fannan1

مشكورين اخواني على المرور الطيب 
[gdwl]اقتباس
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sassa    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _الرابط لا يعمل_[/gdwl]  تم الرفع على موقع اخر يمكنك التحميل

----------


## errachid

bonne courage les chercheures

----------


## narosse27

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي

----------


## essam3m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

يعطيك العافية أخي , موضوع جميل وبرامج أجمل ..تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ristan333

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## السواف5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبــــــحان الله وبحمـــده 
سبــــــحان الله العظــــيم
الف الف الف شكر ياغالي
تقبل مـــــروري اخـــــوك الســـواف

----------

